# [SOLVED] MCP6P M2+ help bios upgrade



## ekcivic2000 (Jul 25, 2008)

im trying to update my bios to the latest version due to computer not booting up to os. problem is i dont have a floppy drive. how do i update my bios? it wont update with usb drive either. so cd? but not sure how. plse help

Motherboard:
MCP6P M2+ :: Motherboard :: BIOSTAR


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: MCP6P M2+ help bios upgrade*

The problem may not be the BIOS, it could be the hard drive, the O.S. you are trying to use, or a number of other things.
Perhaps if you describe what is happening and what O.S. you are using we can help.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

*Re: MCP6P M2+ help bios upgrade*

After looking at the mobo link provided, I see that the latest BIOS update is expressly for OP issue of not booting up to OS. So evidently it's a known issue with that mobo. 

ekcivic2000...Have a look at this, I found it in your link you provided. It says there are 3 ways you can update your BIOS.

http://www.biostar.com.tw/app/en/manual/bios_update.pdf


----------



## ekcivic2000 (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: MCP6P M2+ help bios upgrade*

right, but i cant boot to windows and the option to upgrade in the bios is using floppy only. so my only choice is to get a floppy drive or boot from cd but dont know how.


----------



## ekcivic2000 (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: MCP6P M2+ help bios upgrade*

solved....
i used imgedit added this http://www.bleedinedge.com/crew/sodface/files/drdflash.img, awardflash, and bios for my motherboard. closed imgedit, open nero, new data cd boot and opened the new img file and burn cd.....bootup computer from cd and flash bios.


----------

